# 16 week puppy questions



## melbur1983 (Feb 11, 2012)

I went to look at a chi puppy this afternoon and really liked one but she was way bigger and older than I had expected to get. I"m having a hard time finding pups that are of age to go home. This pup was 16 weeks, and she was 5lbs 15oz. The breeder weighed her on the scale when I was there. Two questions:

First question is is 16 weeks too old to get socialization done? I really was planning on getting a pup at 8 weeks so I could make sure I got it socialized properly. This breeder has a lot of dogs and has even admitted that she doesn't have time to mess with them that much. She said lots of people have come in to see the dogs, but they have not gone out anywhere very much. I read that 80% of brain wiring is done by 4 months of age and I really want to make sure the dog is going to be ok in all kinds of situations.

Second question, being that she is 5lbs 15 oz at 16 weeks, how big will she get full grown? I was hoping to have no more than a 6 lb chihuahua. Is this dog going to only grow another pound, or is it going to be more like a 9 or 10 lb chihuahua?

Thanks guys for all your help!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

The ideal age for a puppy to go home is 12 weeks. So she is fine there. I've heard many times that you can never go wrong with starting socialization anytime.

According to the growth chart that is a sticky in this section she will be bigger than 6lbs when she is full grown.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

IMO...Although many people bring pups home at 8wks,
they really benefit from being with Mom/siblings and a more
optimal age is 12weeks.

There is no age that is too old for socialization and training,
that being said some dogs just like people have a harder time
with it....no matter what age they are.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She is only one ounce away from being 6 pounds now and she is 4 months old. She is going to be a bigger chi. Probably close to 10 pounds by the time she is done growing. There's no way that she will end up being 6 pounds. If you don't mind a bigger chi (and a 10 pound dog is still small), then go ahead and get her. Just realize that she is bigger NOW than many chi's that are fully grown. And she is a puppy and will grow a lot more.

More than the size thing, the lack of socialization and the casual approach the breeder takes to socialization would certainly concern me. You are right to be concerned. If she is not super outgoing and friendly, I would pass.


----------



## melbur1983 (Feb 11, 2012)

She is very outgoing and friendly. There is a male there too that was smaller and super friendly as well, although she did say when he goes to new places he is shy and timid, but he nipped my face several times when I leaned in to kiss his cheek. Is this something I should be concerned about or can I correct it easily? So hard trying to pick out a chihuahua pup....


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I bought Charlie at five months from a breeder. He weighed six pounds then and now weighs 9 lbs. He was also poorly socialized. His sizeis fine with me butheis extremely shy. I agreewith Tracy. Unless it is a really outgoing pup I would also not get it.


----------

